# 24g Kanthal



## Natheer Mallick (2/11/14)

Good morning dudes and dudettes! So yesterday I went and bought myself an Atty V3, and some 24g kanthal. This morning I tried putting a build on it, but I'm used to using 30g so this was my first time using 24g. I managed to get it at 0.3 ohms, but I noticed that it was taking extremely long to fire up. So to be sure I want catching on nonsense, i put a new build on my Big Buddha using the 24g. Same thing. 0.6 ohms, but it takes a moerse long time to fire up. Is this normal? Or am I doing something wrong? Please help...


----------



## Natheer Mallick (2/11/14)

I should also add that I've note replaced the Big Buddha's build with a 0.7 ohm 30g build, which is working perfectly


----------



## Gazzacpt (2/11/14)

Thicker wire does take a bit longer to ramp up normally a sec or 2 before it starts glowing nicely.

Think of wire as a pipe. The thicker the pipe the less restrictive it is. The thin wire is more restrictive and builds up heat faster. The thick wire takes its time. 

Hope that makes sense I'm only on my first cup of coffee.


----------



## Natheer Mallick (2/11/14)

Nah it makes sense. @Marzuq, I think I'm gonna need to edit the Goofy Vape to 2 or 3 mouth to lung hits first lol


----------



## Twisper (2/11/14)

Thicker wire requires more wraps to get the same ohms output than the thinner one, and sometimes a bigger ID. Best way is to use the "steamengine" calculator to get the correct ohm, watts, amps and heat coefficient (W/mm2), works great.


----------



## Natheer Mallick (2/11/14)

I've been using it. It's extremely helpful. I just couldn't understand why it was taking so long to heat up. Thanks though guys.i really appreciate the help


----------



## Marzuq (2/11/14)

Natheer Mallick said:


> Nah it makes sense. @Marzuq, I think I'm gonna need to edit the Goofy Vape to 2 or 3 mouth to lung hits first lol




Lol still qualify as a goofy Vaper. With technique variation. Personally I prefer my 28g kanthal. Even when I twist two strands together it heats up faster than the 24g.


----------



## Yusuf Cape Vaper (2/11/14)

I use 24g 90% of the time, and honestly, it heats up instantly. Like no ramp up time or anything. The second I press the fire button, it shoots. I'm using a vanilla mod clone with a stillare, and an ipv2 with a other rda.


----------



## Andre (2/11/14)

I also prefer a faster heat up. Preferred gauge is 27 and 28.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Natheer Mallick (2/11/14)

@Marzuq I realise I am the ass for not thinking it through. And I've used my last bit of 30g. Damn

@Yusuf Cape Vaper you must teach me that Dua


----------



## Marzuq (2/11/14)

Natheer Mallick said:


> @Marzuq I realise I am the ass for not thinking it through. And I've used my last bit of 30g. Damn
> 
> @Yusuf Cape Vaper you must teach me that Dua




I've got some 28g twisted kanthal if you want to pop in fetch some to try out


----------



## Yusuf Cape Vaper (2/11/14)

Lol make duah for strong vtc4's and 5's. Otherwise, just pulse once or twice. That should heat it up.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Natheer Mallick (2/11/14)

Marzuq said:


> I've got some 28g twisted kanthal if you want to pop in fetch some to try out


Where do I find you boss?


----------



## Marzuq (2/11/14)

Natheer Mallick said:


> Where do I find you boss?



will send you a pm now


----------

